# V110 of SIPS is done.



## Big Bob (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I will be leaving town for about 3 or 4 weeks starting this coming Friday. So, I won't be around to answer any posts or emails. 

I did complete V110 of SIPS a few days ago however, and I have already sent it to Nils (but I have no idea when he might get around to making it available).

I'll bump this thread when we get back.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you Bob. look forward to the update!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Big Bob!


----------



## IvanP (Jun 27, 2006)

Thks a million, Bob!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Bob and have a great vacation!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Bob!!


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you Bob and have a nice time.

Cheers

R


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 7, 2006)

i just posted it here:

http://www.theokrueger.com/Sips.htm

i should make a thread pointing to it too.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 7, 2006)

Big Bob,

March of the BobCats is one hot swingin demo! Must've been great fun.

Oh, btw and thanks for that SIPS thing too! :roll:


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 8, 2006)

In addition to Big Bob's other 10,000 talents he did a great job on the _recording_ of March of the Bobcats as well as his performance of all the instruments -- listen to his original (all acoustic) version on good monitors. It's still in my iTunes list for a little fun listening.

-Peter


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 8, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Sat Jul 08 said:


> In addition to Big Bob's other 10,000 talents he did a great job on the _recording_ of March of the Bobcats as well as his performance of all the instruments -- listen to his original (all acoustic) version on good monitors. It's still in my iTunes list for a little fun listening.
> 
> -Peter


Acoustic version? Is there a link?


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 8, 2006)

Hmmm...used to be at:
http://nilsliberg.se/mp3/Original_BigBobcats.mp3
(in the SIPS in the Jazz Idiom thread)

Now gone.


----------



## kotori (Jul 8, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Sat Jul 08 said:


> Hmmm...used to be at:
> http://nilsliberg.se/mp3/Original_BigBobcats.mp3
> (in the SIPS in the Jazz Idiom thread)
> 
> Now gone.



Sorry, Bob told me that I could probably remove the file since some time had passed since he made his post, and I was running a bit short of space on my web host so I did. Since there's an interest again, I've put it up once more. Just follow the link above.
I really recommend it. It's a really delightful and unresistable recording Bob has made and for anyone a little down I promise you this tune will cheer you up. :smile: 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 8, 2006)

Nils, thanks for reactivating the link!

-Peter


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm back :roll: ,

But heaven only knows how long it will take me to catch up with everything :wink: .

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm back :roll: , but ...

I am so glad to see that everything is humming along quite well without me. Rosie and I had a really enjoyable trip through some very scenic areas. In fact we enjoyed Colorado so much we have decided that we'd like to spend whatever years we have remaining in the Colorado Springs area. So, we contracted with a local builder to start building us a home there. It will be 6 to 9 months before it's completed (so now we have to get cracking on cleaning up and selling our Apple Valley home).

No doubt the next year will be a very busy time for us, especially considering my health limitations. So, my involvement on the forums will probably be reduced to a very low ebb. But, that should be OK since my forum activity for the last 3 or 4 weeks has been essentially zero and all is still going well. I'm glad to see that Benjamin has continued to be a 'beehive' of activity and continues to make outstanding contributions.

But Theo, what happened to your site? I found several emails when I got back asking me how to get SIPS. Any idea of when you will have it back up again?

And Nils, I'm sorry about the 'BobCats' thing. It had been a long time since anyone asked about hearing the original clarinet track so I thought it would be safe for you to dump it. Wouldn't you know that's when some new interest would pop up. Thanks for putting it back up. But as soon as interest wanes again, please don't hesitate to take it down if you need the space.

Have a beautiful day all,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 28, 2006)

> Hi Bob,
> 
> If Theo is having problems with his host... I can host the scripts on my site.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer Andrew, I've emailed the .rar for V110 of SIPS to you. I think Nils also has it but I guess he's been really busy here of late. Have a nice trip to San Clemente.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry the site went down. I didn't receive any notice from the host company apart from the domain renewal (or at least...no notice that i noticed). The files were also deleted from the server and under the current circumstances it will take a long time to remake the site.

Please do as you think is best for hosting and distributing SIPS from scratch.

Theo


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm also offering to host both Nils' and Theo's site on vi-control.com which is separate server from VI. Let me know (and Theo please read your PM).


----------



## kotori (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Frederick,
Thanks for the kind offer. However, I found the quickest way for me was to mirror the SIPS page (as extracted from google cache) on my site for the time being:
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

My hosting provider is normally very stable but my site was down for 24 hours due to a human mistake on their part (I sent them a notice to cancel the account after a month when I'll be changing hosting company, but apparently they mistakingly shut my site down immediately :evil. Now they have corrected the mistake though, so it's up online again. :smile: Maybe it's best that Theo and Bob decide about the long term hosting for Sips. 

Nils


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 29, 2006)

Fabulous! Thanks for hosting this Nils.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 29, 2006)

> My hosting provider is normally very stable but my site was down for 24 hours due to a human mistake on their part (I sent them a notice to cancel the account after a month when I'll be changing hosting company, but apparently they mistakingly shut my site down immediately ). Now they have corrected the mistake though, so it's up online again. * Maybe it's best that Theo and Bob decide about the long term hosting for Sips. *
> 
> Nils



Hey Nils, thanks for 'hanging onto' the 'essence' of Theo's SIPS page. If anyone else wants to reconstruct and host it, I can provide all the raw files for V105, V1051, and V110 of the SIPS packages (although I would think that V110 would be sufficient). Plus, I have all the original .mp3 preset demos and the 3 Multitrack demos. I'm afraid that's about all I can bring to the party since I have no web site and know next to nothing about setting one up.

Sorry we lost it guys, but, maybe someone will rise to the occasion?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 29, 2006)

Nils, looks like a direct invitation for you to handle this since because of your involvement in the project, you would be the logical candidate. My offer still stands however - if you would like a little help regarding bandwidth concerns (like me hosting the actual downloadable files: mp3, sips files, etc) I would be like to help out where possible. Let me know!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi everybody! I just want to say that i would be very glad to make the design of the new page! Since i do this for living and i learned web- and graphic design i would love to give this page the look that shows the value of these tools.

I also can offer two servers to host. So we could do mirroring if everybody here who can host host those files.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds great Benjamin. I can host the mp3s examples plus any of the scripts (unless Thonex or anybody else wants to do that part).


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds good guys. When you get it all sorted out about who's going to do what, just send me an email or PM with an email address to send the files (if you need them).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Jul 30, 2006)

What do you say about this solution:
I host the sips page on my web site (easier for me then to update things quickly)
Frederick hosts the mp3 files (saving me some bandwidth)
At the bottom of the sips web page we include links to this Forum, and Theo's and Benjamin's sites to give everybody who help out proper credit (anyone I forgot?). SIPS would appear on Theo's main script page just as it does today, but the link could go to my web site.

Is this ok with everybody?
Theo, it would be good to hear your view since you're the one hosting it today.
Some graphical touch to the page sounds like an excellent idea Benjamin. We've all seen what you can do.

Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 30, 2006)

This sounds good!

Btw: I have some other thoughts too. Maybe we could build one page where every free script and kontakt stuff can be found. There could be one uniform design and for example a tab navigation like "Bob's Resources | Nil's Resources| Theo Krueger's Resources | Andrew's Resources | Benjamin's Resources". Everybody can write his own text for his own site but it has all a uniform and good looking but easy to navigate design. So this page could be the ultimativ resource for free and important kontakt stuff. Maybe in a little time we could even do a small CMS so everybody can edit and maintain his own site.

Advantages: 
+ one uniform and good looking òpC   @«©pC   @«ªpC   @««pC   @«¬pC   @«­pC   @«®pC   @«¯pC   @«°pC   @«±pC   @«²pC   @«³pC   @«´pC   @«µpC   @«¶pC   @«·pC   @«¸pC   @«¹pC   @«ºpC   @«»pC   @«¼pC   @«½pC   @«¾pC   @«¿pC   @«ÀpC   @«ÁpC   @«ÂpC   @«ÃpC   @«ÄpC   @«ÅpC   @«ÆpC   @«ÇpC   @«ÈpC   @«ÉpC   @«ÊpC   @«ËpC   @«ÌpC   @«ÍpC   @«ÎpC   @«ÏpC   @«ÐpC   @«ÑpC   @«ÒpC


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool. I'd be happy to host the mp3 files on vi-control.com which should cover some of the bandwidth of having these pages. Whoever has them, go ahead and contact me via email - [email protected] - and get them to me so I can put them up. I'll get back to you with a url so you can include it on the K2 script site.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 30, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jul 30 said:


> Cool. I'd be happy to host the mp3 files on vi-control.com which should cover some of the bandwidth of having these pages. Whoever has them, go ahead and contact me via email - [email protected] - and get them to me so I can put them up. I'll get back to you with a url so you can include it on the K2 script site.



Thanks Frederick for your willingness to host the SIPS demos. I've emailed them to you as 6 .rar files, hope you can sort them all out. Let me know if something is amiss.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi guys,

Kotori please do what you think is best/just with the page and the crediting etc. It will take me a long time before i get in the game again as it's the busiest time around here.

I always considered the K2 page to be formed by and belonging to the public so feel free to change it in any way.

Cheers


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 31, 2006)

Big Bob @ Sun Jul 30 said:


> Thanks Frederick for your willingness to host the SIPS demos. I've emailed them to you as 6 .rar files, hope you can sort them all out. Let me know if something is amiss.
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Bob



Hey Big Bob,

I still haven't received them - try again?

EDIT: Hold the press - I found them in my junk folder! You go by a different name so I missed this altogether. I'll get them uploaded and give the upload urls to whoever is putting the page together - probably Nils?

Nils, please check your private messages - the new urls are there.


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

Here an idea of what this site could look like. Maybe we should ask NI if the use of the logo is allowed in this way. (Don't want to get any trouble).


----------



## kotori (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot Frederick! I updated the links on the temporary page:
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm
I also copied some parts of the stylesheet of my blog to it to hopefully make it look a bit nicer until Benjamin get the time to look at it and do this properly.

Btw. Benjamin, I really like your idea about unifying the design of all our scripting pages. Writing or setting up a CMS for this would probably require some work, so maybe it's best to start out with some overall design that we all can use and see where it all leads. An alternative would be that everyone uses a common page header (eg. with tabs) that link to everybody else and a common CSS file. That way, we could all use different hosting solutions but the pages would still look like a single site to the visitors. What do you guys think?

Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Nils!

This could be work...but it's not only the stylesheet that makes a page looking uniform. I could try to do some templates everybody could use (when design is finished), so one only have to download the template and fill it.
Another idea would be a java rewrite of the code but i don't like that java has to be turned on for this.

About the header idea: maybe you could just host the header with the tab links (and everbody can send you the link to his resource page). 
And i have to say: some sort of CMS or even a single site version would be a much cleaner and more professionel solution. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi again,

i was talking to my friend (the guy i work with in my small webdesign and graphic company) and he said he is going to write a small CMS for us.

My thoughts to this:

- One can register a account for this site
- One can add scripts or tutorials with descriptions, info, link to download and link to personal page (=> to Nils: " That way, we could all use different hosting solutions but the pages would still look like a single site to the visitors. ")
- One can manage, update, remove scripts or tutorials
- There will be a feedback blog for each script

This solution has some advantages:

- One uniform design
- Everyone has a clear link to his personal site visible on every content one post. (so no one loose the credit for his work even with a uniform site)
- Everyone can write / edit the content of his 'site' by himself.
- Non of us have to spend time to add links, upload stuff, change layout etc. since this is done by the CMS

My friend said it will take 2-3 weeks since he has a lot to do at moment. But i think thats shouldn't be to long for such a project.

If everyone has ideas or wishes to add...maybe: Tutorial section? (KSP Tutorials?)., maybe Kontakt Tutorials? Maybe: free instruments as well?
I mean: there is a similar system on the NI website (but who is really using this?)

Anyone don't like this solution? Any objections? Any better ideas?


----------



## kotori (Aug 1, 2006)

Seems like a great solution to me Benjamin!  
Would the same CMS be used for other communities as well? I'm asking because I wonder if it would be possible for us to later customize it ourselves. Not an absolute requirement, but it would make the solution more flexible. Eg. one thing that would be useful is being able to view the source of scripts directly (preferably syntax highlighted). Do you think the CMS would be implemented in php? If so, it shouldn't be too hard for me to translate the syntax highlighting code from python to php. Alternatively one can use html export function in the editor.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

BTW: I want to say that there should by one rule everybody must follow who want to register and post instruments or scripts there: Absolutly no commercial demo stuff (crippled versions which don't really work) should be allowed. This page should demonstrate the spirit of sharing (like this forum here) and not the spirit of commerce!

I just wanted to make my point of view clear :razz:


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 1, 2006)

kotori @ Tue Aug 01 said:


> Seems like a great solution to me Benjamin!
> Would the same CMS be used for other communities as well? I'm asking because I wonder if it would be possible for us to later customize it ourselves. Not an absolute requirement, but it would make the solution more flexible. Eg. one thing that would be useful is being able to view the source of scripts directly (preferably syntax highlighted). Do you think the CMS would be implemented in php? If so, it shouldn't be too hard for me to translate the syntax highlighting code from python to php. Alternatively one can use html export function in the editor.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nils



Hi Nils,

It's written in PHP (this guy is a really crack writing object-oriented stuff with PHP 5) using mySQL. Of course it can be customized later. He is writing this only for us so everything what's needed will be implemented. Such things like syntax highlighting can be easily implemented. If you want you can write it or we tell him what we need. He is really (!) fast! PHP has a internal syntax highlighting engine (which can be customized to KSP i think).


----------



## gmet (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Benjamin,

Any news on your Kontakt2 resources webpage?

Justin


----------

